# DirecTV DVR Flaws



## jccurt2 (Mar 20, 2006)

One problem that I've noticed with the DirecTV DVR system is that I need 2 cable jacks to be connected if I want to watch something and record something else at the same time. This poses a problem for me because I would have to run a separate cable from the Dish and my living room is on the other side of the house. 

I was told that a splitter wouldn't work on 1 jack because the DirecTV technology doesn't allow for that. When I had COX I could be connected to only 1 jack. Wondering if anyone knows of any other solutions to this problem?

Is there a device I can get and connect in order to get the end result of recording and watching something else at the same time? Thanks


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

Nope, you still need a second line.

See question #6 in this FAQ: http://www.solidsignal.com/tech_faqs_01.asp


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yuo can stack and destack, but that is costly.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

Agreed. Far cheaper to run a second line.


----------



## jautor (Jul 1, 2001)

And just a note that this is a limitation of DirecTV's receiver technology, and has nothing to do with TiVo... Every DirecTV (and Dish Network, for that matter) recevier / DVR will need multiple cables to record/watch multiple channels. 

External stackers and future technology notwithstanding... 

Jeff


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, Dishnetwork has been using the stacked Dishpro system for at least a year, and recently, I think there have been some multi-look DirecTV compatible schemes released.


----------

